# ارجو المساعده في فحص المعادن الثقيله



## ahlat (10 فبراير 2013)

مساء الخير جميعا....ارجو من الرحمن ان تكوونوا بأتم الصحه والعافيه

اخوتي الكرام .....اريد المساعده في فحص المعادن الثقيله عن طريق جهاز *atomic absorption* spectroscopy

1. طريقه تحضير المحاليل القياسيه لاي عنصر ( fe , cu , cd,....)

2. طريقه تحضير العينه (عينه صلبه , عينه سائله متسخه ,...) 
3. طريقه هضم العينه (هل كل العينات تحتاج الى هضم سواء كانت صلبه او سائله ؟)

ولكم جزيل الشكر......


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (10 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم تحضير المحاليل العيارية يبدأ بأخذ 1 غرام من المعدناو ما يقابله من اي مركب لنفس المعدن ويذاب في حامض الهيدروكلوريك مع التسخين ويكمل المحلول الى 1 لتر
ثم يتم اخذ كمية من هذا المحلول ليتم تخفيفها الى محلول اقل تركيز حيث يكون تركيز المحلول الاول 1000 جزء لكل مليون بينما الثاني يخفف الى 100 جزء لكل مليون بالتخفيف عشرة مرات
وبعد ذلك يتم حساب التراكيز العيارية اللازمة للمعايرة 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## ahlat (11 فبراير 2013)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي الكريم تحضير المحاليل العيارية يبدأ بأخذ 1 غرام من المعدناو ما يقابله من اي مركب لنفس المعدن ويذاب في حامض الهيدروكلوريك مع التسخين ويكمل المحلول الى 1 لتر
> ثم يتم اخذ كمية من هذا المحلول ليتم تخفيفها الى محلول اقل تركيز حيث يكون تركيز المحلول الاول 1000 جزء لكل مليون بينما الثاني يخفف الى 100 جزء لكل مليون بالتخفيف عشرة مرات
> وبعد ذلك يتم حساب التراكيز العيارية اللازمة للمعايرة
> وبتوفيق الله



اخي الكريم اشكر لك ردك على سؤالي ..اخي الفاضل بالنسبه للمحاليل القياسيه موجوده عندي جاهزة 1000ppm ..ولكن كيف طريقه تحضير التخفيف..هل يوجد مسار معين امشي عليه؟؟

وضعت لك صورة توضيحيه لما سأعمله بالنسبه للتراكيز حيث اني من 1000ppm حضرت 10ppm ومنها حضرت 1 , 2 , 3 ppm ولا اعمل كيف تم اختيار هذه التراكيز او على اي اساس تم اختيارها





ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (11 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم
اخي الغزيز
تحضير المحاليل العيارية عالميا يكون تركيزة 1000 جزء/ مليون جزء وهذا بناءا على ثباتية هذا التركيز وسهولة تحضيرة اضافة الى تقليل نسبة الخطأ في تركيز المحلول
ويتم تحضير محلول آخر كما ذكرت لك بحيث يكون التركيز 100 جزء/مليون جزء ومنه يتم التخفيف بما يتناسب والتراكيز التي سيتم فحصها على الجهاز ويكون التخفيف حسب المعادلة التالية 
عدد مرات التخفيف = التركيز الموجود / التركيز المطلوب وكمثال لو اردنا تحضير محلول بتركيز 10 ج/م من تركيز 100 ج/م
عدد مرات التخفيف = 100 / 10 = 10 مرات اي نأخذ واحد مللتر ونضعه في 10 مللتر وهكذا بنفس النسبة
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## ahlat (12 فبراير 2013)

اخي الكريم نبيل اشكرك جدا على هذه المعلومات وحقا استفدت منها ..شكرا لك

هل لديك خلفيه عن طريقه هضم العينه؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ahlat (12 فبراير 2013)

اخي الفاضل نبيل لدي سؤال اخر بخصوص التخفيف....لدي محلول محضر 100ppm واريد تحضير منه محلول بتركيز 5ppm 

هل اطبق عليه هذا القانون؟؟؟


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (13 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم
السؤال الاول بخصوص طريقة الهضم 
يتم اذابة المادة المراد فحصها بحامض الهيدروكلوريك المركز مع التسخين حتى يصل الى درجة الجفاف تقريبا ثم يعاد اضافة الحامض للتأكد من الاذابة الكاملة
وفي بعض المواد يمكن استخدام حامض النيتريك مثل مركبات النحاس وكذلك يمكن استخدام حامض الهيدروفلوريك لمركبات السيليكا باستخدام جفنة بلاتينية واهم ما في الموضوع انه يجب التأكد من الاذابة الكاملة للعينة حيث يمكن استخدام حامض البيروكلوريك ايضا . وبعد كل هذه الاحماض يتم تخفيف العينة وحساب كمية التخفيف في العمليات الحسابية
اما السؤال الثاني فيمكن تطبيق المعادلة على التراكيز المطلوبة كالتالي
عدد مرات التخفيف = 100/5 = 20 مرة
ومن هنا نأخذ 1 ملل من تركيز 100 ويكمل الى 20 مللتر يكون التركيز 5 ج/م ولزيادة الكمية نحسب نفس النسبة اي كل 20 مللتر تحتاج الى 1 مللتر
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## ahlat (13 فبراير 2013)

مشرفنا الكريم اشكرك فلقد افادتني هالمعلومات كثيرا ..جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## yousefegyp (26 أكتوبر 2015)

[h=2]ربنا يباركلك[/h]


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (12 مارس 2018)

مشكوريين


----------

